# IE6 deinstallieren



## mr_d2254 (30. Januar 2004)

Also ich hab IE6 (englische Version) auf nem an sich deutschem Win2k installiert. Seit neustem crasht der Browser immer wenn ich ihn öffnen will, ohne überhaupt das eigentliche Fenster anzuzeigen. Also bin ich in die Systemsteuerungen unter Programme und hab versucht IE6 zu deinstallieren. Das geht aber offenbar nicht weil es mir nur die auswahl gibt "IE6 Reparieren". Wenn ich dies selektiere, sagt es mir, dass IE6 nicht repariert werden kann und ich soll das Setup nochmal laufen lassen. Also hab ich das Setup laufen lassen woraufhin sich nichts geändert hat ausser dass ich einen neuen Ordner namens "Program Files" hab indem ein mehr oder weniger leerer Order namens "Internet Explorer" ist (die meisten Dateien fehlen u.a. iexplore.exe). Der Fehler wurde dadurch nicht behoben und sonst hat sich auch nichts geändert.

Wenn ich jetzt versuche die deutsche version von IE6 zu installieren will es erst dass ich IE6 auf englisch deinstalliere, was ja offenbar nicht klappt... kann mir jemand bitte helfen?


DANKE!


----------



## BlaBla-HH (31. Januar 2004)

Mit dem IEradicator kann man den Internet Explorer unter Windows 98/Me/2000 (bis und mit SP1) deinstallieren. Für Windows 2000 SP2 oder höher und Windows XP gibt es vom gleichen Hersteller  2000lite Professional und XPlite.
Falls dies nicht funktioniert, bitte nochmals melden, da auch durch einen Eingriff in die Registry eine "Überinstallation" des IE möglich ist.


----------



## mr_d2254 (1. Februar 2004)

ja, danke... das programm kenn ich auch schon. Ich habe es auch schon benutzt, jedoch ohne erfolg. Es hat sich nämlich herausgestellt, dass ich einen virus hatte der den IE besetzt hat, welches zur folge hatte dass er nicht löschbar war.

problem gelöst... vielen Danke!


----------

